# Fibro and Lotronex



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

Since we keep hearing good news that Lotronex might be back out soon, I was wondering how many of you with fibromyalgia took the Lotronex with other meds for your fibro? My IBS hasn't been AS BAD since I started meds for fibro, but still having spasms and bad bouts of D. Did any of you have problems taking them together? If the Lotronex IS reintroduced, will you go back on it? And, did any of you notice any difference in your fibro while on the Lotronex? As I am new to this "fibro" thing, I have lots of questions. I know some of you post on the Lotronex page also, and wanted to know about fibro and Lotronex. Any advise would be great!Aimee L.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Aimee, I don't have any experience with the lotronex. Isn't that the med that they removed from the stores last year. I'm having a bad bout with ibs right now, but it seems to be secondary to the fm.


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

Yup, Lotronex is for IBS, with the D prodominent kind. I was on it until January. It was taken off the market, but things point to it being re-released. I was wondering if anyone with Fibromyalgia had taken it along with their other meds, so that if it does come back, I will have more info about whether or not to restart it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Aimee,I have not had any experience with Lotrenex either. I use to have lots of D problems, but since colon surgery a year ago it's more C. And now, since my Urologist put me on Ditropan XL for frequent urination, I am really having C. Ugh!! Today I didn't take the med 'cause I wanted to "go". Finally, tonight, some relief!!! I'm going to have to increase my fiber, big time, to counteract the effects of the med. Always something. By the way, I made some of Mammamia's fiber muffins today. They are delicious!! Hopefully, the muffins will help me with the fiber "thing". I hear the Lotronex has helped so many. With all I've read about it, I think that as long as you remain under a Doctor's care while taking it, by all means, take it. There are side effects to just about every med out there and I think they "cried wolf" a little too fast.Karen


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I know this is an old topic but I wanted to bump it up to say that those of you who have D IBS and were helped by Lotronex might want to talk to your doctors about trying Remeron/mirtazapine instead. It works similarly to Lotronex. It is an antidepressant that reduces the amount of serotonin in the gut. It is used for sleep problems as well and is good for pain perception. I don't think you could take it whilst on other antidepressants such as Elavil/amitriptalyine so you might want to switch to Remeron. It has helped me a lot. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------

